# Top Mosquito Lagoon Fly patterns?



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

In the darker water I've been using flashier flies. I started tying this fly on a size 1 hook and with lighter eyes than what he used on this video.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

View attachment 3160

My home Waters...headed there myself this weekend. This fly has been a pretty consistent producer there, and in TB. EP Brush body, craft fur or polar fiber tail.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf should be all over this....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> el9surf should be all over this....


Haven't fished since the end of September... new job working 60+ hrs a week plus relentless 25 mph wind has killed my motivation lately.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

See my wobbly minnow pattern I posted a while back, I was crushing them with it. Especially the one with the chartreuse wing.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Having trouble finding via the searches.


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

Griff0302 said:


> Having trouble finding via the searches.


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/els-wobbly-minnow.37918/#post-305051


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

el9surf said:


> See my wobbly minnow pattern I posted a while back, I was crushing them with it. Especially the one with the chartreuse wing.


Do you have a video of how to tie it ? Looks great


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

Much appreciated


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

No, but I can make one at some point. I did list the steps on the post, it's pretty easy. They look bulky but they slim down into a compact baitfish when they get wet. If you are going to tie them I would go with the less is more approach when deciding how much material to use. The exception is the top wing of fox hair. More hair and it will sink slower, less hair sinks faster and is less weedless. Most of the ones I tie are on the less bulky side, I want it to get down in their face.

Disclaimer, I haven't fished in a month so they might be transitioning to shrimp and crabs as the water cools down. Last time I fished the reds and trout were all over the wobbly minnow.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I fish with some sort of baitfish pattern most of the year, and switch to a shrimp or slider when it gets cold.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

@el9surf -- that minnow looks great! You mention palmering the dubbing -- do you just put it in a dubbing loop? I've never used the ice dub, but most of the baitfish patterns I've seen tied with it treat it like fibers, kind of like a very fine craft fur. Also, do you typically fish it with long, slow strips to get it to wobble? Thanks!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually split the thread with a needle. Put the ice dub into it maybe a 3 inch section, give it a quick spin to lock it in, not so much that the ice dub bunches up and then Palmer forward. No need to overlap on palmering. I have found the Krystal / pearl ice dub has long fibers which are ideal. Some of the other colors of ice dub come with much shorter fibers which don't work well. Once you have finished the fly take your fingers and pinch on the ice dub and pull some of it out a little. This will taper it toward the back of the wing. As for fishing it I vary the speed depending on the mood of the fish and depth. You will also find that the amount of material on the wing will affect the wobble. The bulkier the wing the less wobble.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

the black fly worked last November...and the one before that....and the one before that...rabbit strip, estaz, weed guard.


----------

